

Google Responds to Searchable Voicemails - sahaj
http://googlevoiceblog.blogspot.com/2009/10/about-voicemail-and-privacy.html

======
jodrellblank
_The link points to a web page that displays only that particular message. The
web address for that unique message is virtually impossible to guess.

However, if a user copied that unique URL from their email notification, and
published it on a public website, then typical search engines, including
Google, could have indexed it._

aka "Security through obscurity fails again"

~~~
erikwiffin
It's not really all that obscure if you link to it on a public website.

~~~
jodrellblank
In that case, why hide it behind an "unguessable" link?

